# Filmplakate



## Peter Klein (3. März 2006)

Hallo

Habe die SUFU benutzt und zu dem Begriff "Filmplakat" nur einen Eintrag erhalten, so und nun zu meinem Problem, ich suche Filmplakate in einer Mindestgrösse von DIN A4 oder DIN A3. Über Google findet man auch nicht sehr viel brauchbare in den Größen.

Deswegen meine Frage an euch, weiss jemand eine Seite wo ich solche Filmplakate her bekomme?

Danke schon mal


Peter


----------



## axn (4. März 2006)

Doofe Antwort?


----------



## Peter Klein (4. März 2006)

Ja, im Prinzip echt ne doofe Antwort ;-) 

Dachte eigentlich an was kostenloses, habe ja auch nichts kommerzielles vor.Einfach nur Spaß an der Freud` ;-] 

Peter


----------

